# Best Album?



## youmustfindthejademonkey (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey guys. Whats your best album to listen to while high? Obviously it comes down to personal prefernce but yeah. It has to be a whole album from start to finish.

Right now im listening to the white album. and its fucking crazy. 

whats yours?


----------



## Marinastoken (Apr 29, 2009)

Pink Floyd's Dark Side Of The Moon is AMAZING. Crazy trip. 
Young Jeezy-Any album
Notorious BIG-Ready To Die
Bob Marley-Any of his glorious albums


----------



## Big Joop (Apr 29, 2009)

Boards of Canada - Acid Memories
Cut Copy - In Ghost Coulors


----------



## motorboater (Apr 29, 2009)

Niandra Lades and Usually Just a T-Shirt - John Frusciante

straight up avant-garde madness


----------



## BackDoorMan (Apr 30, 2009)

here lately i'm having trouble starting and finishing an album... I like to hear the new shit thats comming out.. problem is, most bands have a few good songs, one or two to an album, and the rest is filler.. and usually the good one's ar ballads.. like seether has some really good music.. but there's a few songs that leave me feeling like I've drank an old soda.. 

I really enjoy the end of all things to come album by mudvayne.. a very great album.. prolly one of the more under-appreciated albums of my time.. every song is better than the last, and none of them really sound teh same from start to finish.. I posted about the bandin another thread dedicated to their memorey (they still make music, just their sound died...) if you havent heard it and you're able to be open minded about music and metal.. you can appreciate their talent.. unlike any other band i've heard


----------



## chitownsmoking (Apr 30, 2009)

twista... adrenaline rush,


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 30, 2009)

Led Zeppelin
song remains the same 




[youtube]FgHSk91RhL8[/youtube]


----------



## DownOnWax (Apr 30, 2009)

*The Stooges*- _Fun House_

*Johnny Cash*- _At Folsom Prison_

*Red Hot Chili Peppers*_- Uplift Mofo Party Plan_

This is right now but I constantly change what I listen to


----------



## Bud Frosty (Apr 30, 2009)

*Alice Cooper*

*Welcome To My Nightmare*


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Apr 30, 2009)

Rolling Stones - Get Your Ya yas Out
Pink Floyd - Meddle
Neil Young - After The Goldrush
Bob Marley- Catch a Fire
Congos- Heart of the Congos

Those are a few albums I consider to be truly amazing


----------



## motorboater (Apr 30, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> Led Zeppelin
> song remains the same
> 
> 
> ...


oh hell yes!

great album

Rain Song ftw


----------



## Dr Greene (Apr 30, 2009)

Best album from beginning to end for me is a tie between _Against the Grain_ by Bad Religion and _The Number of the Beast_ by Iron Maiden


----------



## marijaneindeed (Apr 30, 2009)

BEST ALBUM EVER IS "EAST 1999 ETERNAL" BY BONE THUGS-N-HARMONY!

give them a check, they aint no faggy mainstream bullshit candy rappers.


----------



## Treeth (Apr 30, 2009)

Best album listen without even thinking about it ever ending...

Yankee Hotel Foxtrot.

Not as out there as the white album,
but better than let it be.


----------



## atavistic (May 2, 2009)

Floyd - Dark Side
Floyd - The Wall
Beatles -Sgt Peppers (2nd side is way trippy)
Eagles - Desperado (Yeah, really)
G Dead - Pick One, but start with Dead Set (Live)

Time to pack another bowl.


----------



## KGB27 (May 2, 2009)

Sgt. Pepper's and Magical Mystery Tour
In Thru The Out Door and Physical Graffiti
Blonde On Blonde and Highway 61


----------



## KGB27 (May 2, 2009)

Also Appetite for Destruction....kick ass..................


----------



## joker152 (May 2, 2009)

doors greatest hits, two disc set hands down


----------



## fdd2blk (May 2, 2009)

[youtube]_z-hEyVQDRA[/youtube]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 2, 2009)

PEPPER KonaTown


----------



## futbol.madrid07 (May 7, 2009)

Collie Buddz: Best Of Collie Buddz
311: Any of them
Matisyahu: Youth
Red Hot Chili Peppers: Best Of


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2009)

fleetwood mac rumours

start to finish brilliance!


----------



## Cheech Wizard (May 7, 2009)

White Stripes- White Stripes


----------



## Little Tommy (May 7, 2009)

Frank Zappa - Just Another Band from LA
Neil Young - Harvest Moon
Emerson Lake & Palmer - Pictures at an Exhibition


----------



## truegangsta (May 22, 2009)

ne thing by KottonMouth Kings


----------



## cookin (May 22, 2009)

going on the whole album its got to be

redman: muddy waters

specially for smoking


----------



## UserFriendly (May 22, 2009)

Chevelle - This Type of Thinking (Could Do Us In)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uv0Hff4ziYc
*
*


----------



## Woomeister (May 22, 2009)

Laurent Garnier - Shot in the dark
Goldie - Timeless


----------



## MR GOODSTUFF45 (May 22, 2009)

futbol.madrid07 said:


> Collie Buddz: Best Of Collie Buddz


 yes man!


----------



## Cheech Wizard (May 26, 2009)

Traffic - Welcome to the Canteen


----------



## futbol.madrid07 (May 27, 2009)

We got any other collie fans in here? If any ones inta reggae like that you should look inta em...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2009)

BIGGIE smalls- ready to die ~ every track a classic ( except the insert of him bangin some chick WTF )


----------



## Cheech Wizard (May 27, 2009)

Heres an AMAZING reggae album for all to listen to.... - The Congos- Heart of The Congos... pure roots magic


----------



## Cheech Wizard (May 27, 2009)

Bob Dylan and The Band- The Basement Tapes
one of my personal favorites


----------



## dub please (May 29, 2009)

Any Pink Floyd album except the post Roger Waters' shit. It went downhill fast once he left. Dark Side of the Moon: Best album of all time...in my opinion that is  Also, Band of Gypsys (Jimi hendrix & company) is a great album as well.


----------



## tinytot (Jun 3, 2009)

gotta be darkside of moon-pink floyd .... awesome!!!!!an freaky


----------



## motorboater (Jun 3, 2009)

Mr. Bungle 
California

Sounds like Burt Bacarach+The Beach Boys+surf rock+avante-garde


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jun 5, 2009)

Tom Waits - Rain Dogs


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 9, 2009)

http://www.myspace.com/7figazentertainment


----------



## RollTide (Jun 13, 2009)

Any LIVE Dave Matthews Band CD


----------



## WillyPhister (Jun 14, 2009)

Lateralus - Tool
Californication - The Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## shroomer33 (Jun 14, 2009)

Dark Side of the Moon, as always. The version on Pulse is awesome all the way through.
I just got done listening to all of Bolt Thrower's Warmaster.


----------



## shroomer33 (Jun 15, 2009)

Voivod's Dimension Hatross also kicks ass whilst thou art high...and their other albums Angel Rat and Nothingface.


----------



## ArrOgNt RocKstAR (Jun 16, 2009)

White Pony from the Deftones


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jun 17, 2009)

Van Morrison - Astral Weeks, Tupelo Honey or Moondance


----------

